# dovecote



## way out west (14 Sep 2007)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and hope you can help me.

I am desperately trying to find plans / diagrams to make a dovecote.

Can anyone help?

Thanx.


----------



## andys wood shed (14 Sep 2007)

Welcome Way out West

try here

Regards

Andy


----------



## Slim (14 Sep 2007)

I seem to remember a similar request a while ago. Search the forum for Dovecote.

Edit:

Some search results: here, here and here


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Sep 2007)

Hi way out west

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------

